# 13l CRS tank



## absinthe_fi (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello

I just wanted to share my 13l ADA shrimp tank...I did a rescape about 2 weeks ago which is this picture:










Added HC, Anubias Nana, Dwarf Hairgrass and I forgot the name of the grass-like plant in the background (if anyone can identify it, it would be great - bought it at a LFS) and red moorwood. The rock in the middle picture was just there to weigh down the driftwood a bit more, the java moss was just a place for little shrimplets to hang out and towards the right was a chikutan shelter...

But, I changed it just last night...all plants are there, took out the red moorwood, replaced it with 2 chikutan shelters with christmas moss on top of it. After learning that anubias secrete some sort of poison which can kill shrimps if the leaves are cut...I decided not to take a chance with having them in a tank and tossed them into my 54l where they're temporarily being held. 

At the moment this aquarium is solely for my low grade CRS and shrimplets, so although the aquascaping isn't what i want it to be, they come first in this case (so they have a comfortable home) 

Cheers


----------



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

Very Nice.

I have dreams about my future ADA set up...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of light fixture is that?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice start! 

I would be weary of clamping a light on the thin glass though.


----------



## absinthe_fi (Nov 22, 2006)

it's an arcadia arcpod 11w, cost 38 euros...quite a nice design, but, found that the 18w light fixtures by terra nova pro (germany) is much cheaper and better value for money.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice, looks like a great tank for shrimp


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I would get that 18w and throw it on there as well! Would really help that HC spread!


----------

